# Garage Work Bench



## greystorm1964

Hi Folks

I am not the most "DIY" savvy person out there. But I want to build a usuable work bench for my garage. Complete with top shelf to work from and bottom shelf to store things. Along with the typical back board to hand tools on.

Does anyone know where I might find some instructions on doing this?

Simple, but good sturdy bench. at least 6ish feet long, 2.5-3 inched deep.

Anything you can point me too would be helpful.

I will be my first truy home project (even if it is in the garage)

Thanks much


----------



## drillbit

I made one of these. 

It looks like this.

















It is 2 feet deep and 6 feet long, 38 inches tall. It has angled holes for handled tools on the sides. Or that could serve as the studs for a middle shelf or drawers.

It is basic 2 by construction held together by bolts and screws.

To have a smooth top the plywood is glued and screwed from underneath.

Would something like this work for you with a peg board attached to the wall to hang you tools on? You want a 6 foot bench that is only 3 inches deep???

Anyway perhaps the picture is helpful. I googled work benches and drew some sketches to create mine.

Good luck.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Nice job, I like the wheels
I've been trying to decide which side of the garage to build a work bench
Maybe wheels will work, Thanks


----------



## drillbit

The gray rubber wheels don't leave marks on the floor.

The black ones do.


----------



## vsheetz

Is it going to be against a wall? Anchoring it to the wall or building out from the wall makes it easier. One of my workbenches started with a ledger board (2x4) attached along the wall - then I built out and down from there the frame of the bench (again, 2x4's). For a top I got a piece of premade laminate from Home Depot and screwed it to the frame.

Need/want drawers? Another workbench I started with a couple Sears Craftsman small metal work benches with drawers (boaght cheap, on clearance sale). The tops were only about 20" in depth, so again I used a piece of premade laminate for a top. A ledger board across wall at the height of the Sears Craftsman benches which were spaced out from the wall appropriatly - attached the laminate top.

A couple more thoughts - a google for workbench plans will bring several ideas to you. Also, Home Depot has a kit or plan for a simple workbench. Old solid core doors can be used as a top as well.


----------



## creamaster

I am also planning to build a mobile workbench like the one pictured. I only bought 4 casters for a 6 foot long bench, do you think that 4 will do? BTW ebay is a cheap source for casters, saved alot of money.


----------



## drillbit

4 wheels will do.

I installed the middle wheels because I thought I would have alot of weight on it.

Just think about how mobile you want it and how much weight you want it to accomodate (weight of bench included).

The bigger the wheels the more mobile and usually the more weight you can deal with. 

I prefer the full swivel equipped with brake wheels in gray rubber.

In hindsight I would have gotten bigger wheels and designed the bench shorter to accomodate. I could still do this as I did leave myself some wiggle room on the legs.

The handles are just threaded pipe, elbows and flanges found in the plumbing department.


----------



## greystorm1964

Wow, I love the pictures of the bench. Its nearly exactly what I am looking for. Except for the wheels. It will be attached to the wall so don't need wheels. and I was thinking 30 inches deep (not 3  ) And part of the bottom will have a shelf for storing stuff, but part will be open so I can slide my generator (hurricane season is upon us again) underneath to get it out of the way.

I love the double legs... looks strong. I was wondering whether to use plywood for the top or 2x6 planks. Living gaps... but then I thought if I did that, everything would fall through. is that 3/4" plywood or 1"?

Again, thanks for the pictures... That will help me greatly


----------



## Maintenance 6

I would double the 3/4" plywood on top for 1-1/2 total. Glue it and screw it together and then put a masonite skin on top of that. You will be able to hammer around on it without any worries, and the masonite is dense and wears pretty well.


----------



## Build

I recently built a workbench using these:
http://www.2x4basics.com/WorkBench-Legs.asp

It came out great and was very sturdy.


----------

